# Newberry, FL ASA Shoot Feb 4th



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Who all is going to the shoot in Newberry the first weekend of February? I'm not a competitive shooter and have never been to a shoot before, but was thinking about taking in this one.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydeWigg3 said:


> Who all is going to the shoot in Newberry the first weekend of February? I'm not a competitive shooter and have never been to a shoot before, but was thinking about taking in this one.


*I'll be there shooting Open B, lets hope for some good weather! So have you never shot any 3D or is this going to be your first ASA?*


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Traveling from Wisconsin for this...with 3 other buddies. Flying into Orlando thursday afternoon.

Will be shooting K45 I think.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

3D_shooter84 said:


> *I'll be there shooting Open B, lets hope for some good weather! So have you never shot any 3D or is this going to be your first ASA?*


The only 3D I shoot is the target in my yard. Strictly a deer hunter and never been to one before.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well your going to have a great time ....On top of the shoot going on Sat /Sun
There is a Pro/Am shoot on Friday
There is the SIMS ranges where you can shoot as many times as you like /pay to... You shoot against those in your class...and can win..... Just for an example...you shot bow novice...you shoot the short SIMS range and in your class you shot it 3 times....and had the top 3 scores .....You would win 1st 2nd 3rd place purse monies.....

All the vendors there...
Some fun stuff also......
ARCHERY SKEET SHOOTING


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll be there and I'll be shooting in Semi-pro.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be there shooting in the Senior Division. Praying for some mild temps and sweet sunshine.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

this geezer will be there...not that it'll do me any good. just hopin' for better weather than last year...too much rain. blah, blah, blah...i'll be there.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

clyde,

Tallahassee Bowhunters has a 3d shoot this saturday at 9am. Come out an shoot with us and meet lots of folks going to the ASA in Gainesville


----------



## admiralshooter1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll be there shooting bow novice. Alot of folks from Tallahassee will be there.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Brite site will be there . Stop by the booth & say hello


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there in Semi Pro. Looking forward to it.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Driving in on thursday from Texas. Shooting K45 for atleast on more year.

Chris


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Tyler, Jake and I will be there shooting in Semi Pro. 

Clyde you need to go to Tallahassee Bowhunters on Saturday. They are having a fun shoot to get the season started and this would be good practice for you. Info should be on bigbendarchery.com


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I will be there shooting semi pro.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

looking foward to getting the ASA season under way!


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be there shooting Open B. Hopefully I'll be shooting better at that time than I am right now.


----------



## bowsrd (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll be there for the Open A. Should be interesting for me. Shooting both rounds unknown for the 1st time.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Coming in from Dallas.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

As usual, I'll be trying to keep up with all those old geezers shooting in the Senior Masters class, and I'm here to tell you that passing 70 sure ain't for no sissies.


----------



## Robert Fieseler (Jan 10, 2008)

Driving in on thursday from Waco Tx. Hunter class


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Yikes! That's a good little drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Nine of us coming from central Louisiana. Most will be shooting Senior Open and Super Senior. Got a couple of "Youngsters" in the group (under 50).


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

Is this shoot held in Newberry every year? I ask because I just had a college buddy move down in that area so next year I would consider making the trip as a dual purpose trip.


----------



## jrober4 (May 28, 2008)

Ill be there in open A. First trip to Florida. Several of us coming from Arkansas.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I be there shooting open A


----------



## NateUK (Dec 4, 2008)

WhitBri said:


> Is this shoot held in Newberry every year? I ask because I just had a college buddy move down in that area so next year I would consider making the trip as a dual purpose trip.


They've had this shoot every year in Gainesville for a while now. I don't know exactly how many years it's been there, but I don't see it moving any time soon. They have a great site to shoot at the Newberry complex.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

NateUK said:


> They've had this shoot every year in Gainesville for a while now. I don't know exactly how many years it's been there, but I don't see it moving any time soon. They have a great site to shoot at the Newberry complex.


The shoot has been in Gainesville since ASA start 1993 ...It has been held at Newberry for now it's third year. and years and yaers to come.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

We'll be making the trip from up here in the panhandle. Gonna be two of us in Open C an one Trad. Gonna be a blast.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Heading down from Pa. and then staying for 2 months until the snow melts. One of the benifits of being a Super Senior.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

Me and several buddys gonna load up and leave out thursday a.m. and head that way! Me and another buddy is gonna be shooting hunter, and a couple others are gonna be shooting novice.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

draw29 said:


> Heading down from Pa. and then staying for 2 months until the snow melts. One of the benifits of being a Super Senior.


Now thats what I am talking about staying down there for three months


----------

